# Clear Coat for Interior exposed brick walk



## chicagopainter (Jun 20, 2011)

I am stripping a wall down to the raw aged brick. I would like to seal it with a clear coat when done. Is there a product that any of you would recommend? I'm familiar with the behavior if brick and realize there is no permanent solution. I would just like to offer my client the best possible solution. Thanks and I'm looking forward to you're ideas!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Something like from this site? They have some with different sheens are well. 
http://www.brickpaversealer.com/


----------



## joegreco (Jun 24, 2011)

Try Raingaurd..


www.rainurd.com


----------



## caddisfly007 (Mar 25, 2009)

Lifetime is a liquid silicone. Works great


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Rainguard Micro Seal. www.rainguard.com


----------

